# Thoughts on East County clubs



## seesnake (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello, relocating from North county to East county. Wondering about solid, honest clubs and coaches who care about teaching the game and the love of the game and who are good role models. Not interested in a commute. Thanks.

Boys 2006 player, high flight 2 cm
Girls 2010 player, she's 7 so whatever


----------



## NumberTen (Nov 30, 2017)

The only truely east county team is Hotspurs.  Don't know much about the club.  There are some close that a lot of east county kids play at.  They are Sporting, Liverpool, Poway Vaqueros (its a stretch, but close enough), Crusaders, 
http://2017sdda.affinitysoccer.com/tour/public/info/schedule_results2.asp?sessionguid=FAE22390-E2ED-410A-A871-106CF6EE3348&tournamentguid=FAE22390-E2ED-410A-A871-106CF6EE3348&flightguid=8DF03E1C-F1F3-41F0-8EA9-A324A19A4FAA&tourappguid=04C31DE5-194A-49C1-8086-8B5F7501C183&teamname=Matrix B06 SE Elite&teamcode=0131-01CB06-7001&groupcode=A


----------



## Soccer Cat (Nov 30, 2017)

Hotspurs
Sporting
Liverpool
CSC Crusaders
United

You'll get mixed reviews especially on this forum, so check them out for yourself would be my advice.
Looking at season results Hotspurs has an 06 boys team that just finished third in SDDA flight 2 gold.  They also have a second team which finished middle of the pack for AA-A.

Check out the coaches.  Good luck to you


----------



## outside! (Nov 30, 2017)

Soccer Cat said:


> Check out the coaches.  Good luck to you


Like Soccer Cat said, check out coaches. Coach and team are always the most important, especially for the younger players. The unfortunate reality for East County Clubs is that as the players get older, the better players almost always move to a bigger club to play in higher leagues and to get college coach exposure. This causes the level of play for the older teams to drop. It would be great if there were an East County club that could compete with the coastal clubs at the older ages.


----------



## Soccer Cat (Nov 30, 2017)

outside! said:


> Like Soccer Cat said, check out coaches. Coach and team are always the most important, especially for the younger players. The unfortunate reality for East County Clubs is that as the players get older, the better players almost always move to a bigger club to play in higher leagues and to get college coach exposure. This causes the level of play for the older teams to drop. It would be great if there were an East County club that could compete with the coastal clubs at the older ages.


With a few exceptions, this is mostly true.  It would be nice if some clubs could merge in East County.  There are so many clubs it dilutes the talent on the teams which only encourages older players to go to the bigger clubs farther west.  I have many friends doing long commutes several days a week with their kids for this reason.


----------



## Surfref (Nov 30, 2017)

Soccer Cat said:


> Hotspurs
> Sporting
> Liverpool
> CSC Crusaders
> ...


I would add Oranje, GPS Bayern and Notts.  Notts is not far away if you will be living in Santee or San Carlos area.  I have heard that GPS Bayern (new club to SD but we’ll established nationwide) will have a couple practice fields in east county.  Oranje has been around for years and usually has a decent girls program especially for the younger.  Sporting broke off from Oranje a couple years ago and has a decent boys side.  United broke off from Hotspurs and IMHO probably has the best teams overall in East County. Liverpool broke off from CSC.  IMO, Sami Nedjar (United), Will Vejar (Oranje) and Jason Aldous (Liverpool) are probably the best girls coaches in EC and Jason Heth (United) and Joaquin Huertero (Sporting) are the best on the boys side.  Rene Miramontes (CSC) is really good at working with the 10 and unders.  All of the clubs, like most clubs, have a couple really good coaches and then some good and bad coaches.  Don’t just look at the win-loss record especially at the younger ages.  Presidio Cup is this weekend, so you might want to check out the schedule and just go watch.  Some of these coaches are super salesmen but a-holes when coaching a game and some of the east county parents can be just crazy lunatics.  I know who, clubs and coaches, I would avoid, but do not feel comfortable posting on an open forum.  Just stay away from the crazy EC club soccer politics.


----------



## Justafan (Nov 30, 2017)

seesnake said:


> Girls 2010 player, she's 7 so whatever


----------



## seesnake (Nov 30, 2017)

Thank you for all your help. It's been fantastic!


Hotspurs are too far east and Nott's too far west but Sporting, Liverpool, Crusaders, Oranje are nearby. I will look into where United and GPS train. 

My 2006 guests in flight 1 regularly but doesn't want to be a pro or anything so location, friends, and good coaching are the keys. Similar for my 2010. 

I would be very grateful for any private messages to make sure I avoid specific coaches as well as check any out more carefully.


----------



## Mom Taxi (Nov 30, 2017)

Surfref said:


> United broke off from Hotspurs and IMHO probably has the best teams overall in East County.


Agreed! And I believe it’s a direct reflection of the principles by which the directors run the club and the coaches develop their players. There is not a single United coach who I would not want to coach my kids. I cannot say the same for other east county coaches and clubs.


----------



## clubfees (Nov 30, 2017)

Had a child play at United for one year and would've stayed if it wasn't for our relocation reasons.  Small club feel, good coaches, and they have a lot of kids going on to play collegiate soccer.  My .02


----------



## Monkey (Nov 30, 2017)

seesnake said:


> Thank you for all your help. It's been fantastic!
> 
> 
> Hotspurs are too far east and Nott's too far west but Sporting, Liverpool, Crusaders, Oranje are nearby. I will look into where United and GPS train.
> ...


I agree with everything said about United.  Depending upon the coach, Liverpool could be an option.  As far as the other clubs,  Crusades use to produce kids with great foot skills but those coaches have left.  Sporting is focused on boys so if you want your dd to have a team in a few years it could be hit or miss. Oranje focuses on kick ball.  I have not seen a list of coaches at Bayern GPS yet but looking at who they have already recruited as Technical Director and DOC I would say that they plan to hire older more well established coaches.  Avoid young inexperienced coaches at all costs.  Most don't know how to manage parents and players.


----------



## Round (Nov 30, 2017)

Monkey said:


> I agree with everything said about United.  Depending upon the coach, Liverpool could be an option.  As far as the other clubs,  Crusades use to produce kids with great foot skills but those coaches have left.  Sporting is focused on boys so if you want your dd to have a team in a few years it could be hit or miss. Oranje focuses on kick ball.  I have not seen a list of coaches at Bayern GPS yet but looking at who they have already recruited as Technical Director and DOC I would say that they plan to hire older more well established coaches.  Avoid young inexperienced coaches at all costs.  Most don't know how to manage parents and players.


The problem all these clubs have faced, can't pay multiple old men in track suits full time wages.  There isn't enough money.  The coaches aren't being paid much.  You pay one guy a lot and end up with a bunch of dad coaches or a few loyal coaches who spend all day doing something they hate and three nights a week and Saturdays  being somebody.  

We are about to go back to the way it was 15 years ago, and it won't be bad.


----------



## Monkey (Nov 30, 2017)

Round said:


> The problem all these clubs have faced, can't pay multiple old men in track suits full time wages.  There isn't enough money.  The coaches aren't being paid much.  You pay one guy a lot and end up with a bunch of dad coaches or a few loyal coaches who spend all day doing something they hate and three nights a week and Saturdays  being somebody.
> 
> We are about to go back to the way it was 15 years ago, and it won't be bad.


Can you be less cryptic and explain what you mean by going back 15 years?


----------



## watfly (Dec 1, 2017)

I know a few families that are very happy with United; however, it is as far east as Hotspurs.  For both a girls and boys program, Liverpool is probably your best bet. I would give a second look at the Notts commute, I'm a fan of their program and facilities.

Like others, I wish EC would consolidate some clubs with the best coaches to compete with  the bigger clubs in other parts of town, instead of losing players to the branded clubs.  We live in EC and make the commute to a North County club.  It would be nice to play in the community, unfortunately it just not an option given the better opportunities at my son's club up north.


----------



## Surfref (Dec 1, 2017)

Mom Taxi said:


> In my years at United I've seen families leave for other larger coastal clubs b/c they were looking to chase the wins or the idea that bigger must be better - however most of those players have remained stagnant playing on b and c teams while players who stayed together and developed at United continue to grow more successful season after season. But that's just been my family's personal experience. And at any club a lot of it will depend on the individual coach and make up of the players (and families) at each specific age group. I've been around the east county club season for years and years and what sets United apart from other east county clubs is its directors and the coaching staff they hire.


A couple years ago, United did have the best coaching staff with 95 percent of there coaches being very good or better.  During those years, there was really only one coach I would not have let my DD play for.  United has lost some of those good coaches and some of the replacements are not very good.  They do still have some really good coaches are a definitely the best option in the EC if you want you kid to have a chance to play in college.


----------



## seesnake (Dec 1, 2017)

Round said:


> We are about to go back to the way it was 15 years ago, and it won't be bad.


Curious what you mean by this...


----------



## Round (Dec 2, 2017)

Maybe just wishful thinking but I believe we have reached a point.  CSL and SCDSL don't have anything to offer SD clubs so the ridiculous travel will end.  USDA is isolating themselves.  Those clubs b anc c teams will suffer once parents figure out that they are paying a lot for poor product and other parents kids.

I think we will go back to stronger community based programs, better coach that will be paid a little more, fewer 150k plus Doc's that do little more than strut around in funny outfits.  Most importantl, it will be about the kids,  at least some of it will.


----------



## Monkey (Dec 2, 2017)

Round said:


> Maybe just wishful thinking but I believe we have reached a point.  CSL and SCDSL don't have anything to offer SD clubs so the ridiculous travel will end.  USDA is isolating themselves.  Those clubs b anc c teams will suffer once parents figure out that they are paying a lot for poor product and other parents kids.
> 
> I think we will go back to stronger community based programs, better coach that will be paid a little more, fewer 150k plus Doc's that do little more than strut around in funny outfits.  Most importantl, it will be about the kids,  at least some of it will.


Wishful???? More like delusional.  There will always be parents that think their child is special and drinks the Kool Aid of the track suit wearing used car salesmen.


----------



## NumberTen (Dec 3, 2017)

I can believe that part about the CSL and SCDSL having less and less to offer  for the vast majority of San Diego.  I think that the SDDA will come into its own real soon.  More and more people a tired of the travel.


----------



## seesnake (Dec 3, 2017)

I enjoyed watching quite a few flight 1 SDDA matches this season. Lots of quality players.


----------



## GunninGopher (Dec 4, 2017)

NumberTen said:


> I can believe that part about the CSL and SCDSL having less and less to offer  for the vast majority of San Diego.  I think that the SDDA will come into its own real soon.  More and more people a tired of the travel.


If only it were true. I really hope this isn't just wishful thinking. 

All the people in San Diego I talk to that have kids playing in Coast or SCDSL hate it. There are plenty of opportunities to play top teams in tournaments and other leagues (NPL, CRL), so it is hard for most San Diegan's to accept ruining a whole autumn day driving to a place where most of them hate going.

I have been thinking that if the clubs could just get together along with some Temecula and even OC clubs, identify a few age groups that they feel have 8 or more high achieving/strong teams for an SDDA F1 ("Select" if you must), we could maybe play them out where:

2 SD teams play, it is home field
If the matchup crosses county lines they play in Scripps/4S ranch area (SDSC), Del Mar (Sharks) or Carlsbad (Galaxy) home fields,
unless both teams are closer to each-other by some practical formula than the alternative home field.
I know there are a hundred reasons why this might never happen. The thing is that there are enough teams in some age groups to have a flight that is competitive with Coast Gold. Having Surf in the league would help this. I realize that there are field use fees that would have to be shared and a bunch of other excuses. This would definitely help those coaches that have multiple teams. It just takes the all the clubs together agreeing to put the interest of the member families above those of the club. OK, never mind!!

If it ever does happen, I'm sure it won't be before my kid ages out.


----------



## Bickrick (Dec 9, 2017)

seesnake said:


> Hello, relocating from North county to East county. Wondering about solid, honest clubs and coaches who care about teaching the game and the love of the game and who are good role models. Not interested in a commute. Thanks.
> 
> Boys 2006 player, high flight 2 cm
> Girls 2010 player, she's 7 so whatever


Where you relocating to?   6 of the Hotspurs 06 players live in La Mesa area.  No other flight 2 or better teams in this area right now unfortunately.   Also for 2010 girls, Liverpool is about the best option in East county.  
CSC, United, Sporting, Oranje all did not have 2010 girl teams and Hotspurs pulled a team together at the last minute from their rec program.  

I have a boy 06 on Hotspurs and a girl 2010 on Liverpool.  Let me know if you want more information on either team (common practice fields and times etc).   

Check out the results for Coronado tournament this weekend.   Hotspurs 06 did good against flight 1 teams today.


----------



## NumberTen (Dec 19, 2017)

Has anybody heard where  the new GPS Bayern club is playing in San Diego?


----------



## sealions (Dec 21, 2017)

NumberTen said:


> Has anybody heard where  the new GPS Bayern club is playing in San Diego?


Fields are listed here:http://www.gps-sd.com/fields


----------



## seesnake (Dec 22, 2017)

sealions said:


> Fields are listed here:http://www.gps-sd.com/fields


Any ideas on who the coaches might be? DOC?


----------



## sealions (Dec 22, 2017)

seesnake said:


> Any ideas on who the coaches might be? DOC?


The DOC is Ray Taila, and he will also be coaching the Girls 03 and 04. The other coaching assignments are currently being decided. If you have a question about a certain age group, you can call Ray at 619-549-4414.


----------



## seesnake (Dec 22, 2017)

sealions said:


> The DOC is Ray Taila, and he will also be coaching the Girls 03 and 04. The other coaching assignments are currently being decided. If you have a question about a certain age group, you can call Ray at 619-549-4414.


Thanks.


----------



## NumberTen (Jan 1, 2018)

Any update for GPS yet?


----------



## coachsamy (Jan 3, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> If only it were true. I really hope this isn't just wishful thinking.
> 
> All the people in San Diego I talk to that have kids playing in Coast or SCDSL hate it. There are plenty of opportunities to play top teams in tournaments and other leagues (NPL, CRL), so it is hard for most San Diegan's to accept ruining a whole autumn day driving to a place where most of them hate going.
> 
> ...


All those people have a choice to not play outside the SD County, in fact if a kid is not playing in DA, there is no reason to be going for league games outside the county. But they know what is best and how fun is to be up north just to watch their kid ride the pine. Sorry but not sorry!


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 3, 2018)

You must be speaking about boys because I have yet to meet a Sd girl who went north as a ulittle for any amount of time and 1) regretted the decision 2) rode the pine.
We left for better coaching and a better club that tremendously impacted my daughters level of play. Best decision we ever made. 
Plenty of people travel from Temecula down to Surf and Carlsbad and avoid any number of local clubs.


----------



## coachsamy (Jan 4, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> You must be speaking about boys because I have yet to meet a Sd girl who went north as a ulittle for any amount of time and 1) regretted the decision 2) rode the pine.
> We left for better coaching and a better club that tremendously impacted my daughters level of play. Best decision we ever made.
> Plenty of people travel from Temecula down to Surf and Carlsbad and avoid any number of local clubs.


Of course people are always chasing the pot at the end of the rainbow. Tell me something new. 

I'm speaking about people that has their kids playing in coast and their kids are ridding the pine, but they are happy because they are on a super team, so more power to them. Just don't whine about it.


----------



## GunninGopher (Jan 8, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> All those people have a choice to not play outside the SD County, in fact if a kid is not playing in DA, there is no reason to be going for league games outside the county. But they know what is best and how fun is to be up north just to watch their kid ride the pine. Sorry but not sorry!


I was referring to teams that moved from SDDA to CSL or SCDSL, not players that moved to those teams.


----------

